# Neglected composers game, winners (if that’s the right word)



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The game is finished. Here are our ten most unjustly neglected composers, who enter the Pantheon of the Unappreciated in order:

Pantheon of the Unappreciated
1 - Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)
2 (tie) - Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)
2 (tie) - Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)
4 - Frank Bridge (1879-1941)
5 - Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936)
6 - Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906)
7 - Muzio Clementi (1752-1832)
8 - Ernst Toch (1887-1964)
9 (tie) - Erkki Melartin (1875-1937)
9 (tie) - Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864)

Many thanks to those who played!

A special mention for Juan Arriaga, who almost got in. Perhaps if he had lived a year or two longer, we would have had more time to appreciate him less?


----------

